# Portugal ideas and help wanted



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

in September we will hopefully be heading along the coast of southern Spain , and into Portugal for the 1st time . any tips on Portugal's roads mainly the motorways, whether to use them or not, and any must see places,(or places to avoid ) we love to use aires if possible, keen to visit at least one of the barajems with swimming.

any help appreciated

john


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Can't give you any help its a while since we have been, will look out for you though, will be there around the same time.

Sue


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Don't know about barajems, but great river swimming in central Portugal and great countryside. We liked a small town called Gois (municipal campsite).
Lots of great places away from the Algarve, but three favourite towns for us are Tomar (municipal campsite but also an aire), Setubal (harbour side parking/aire) and Serpa (VERY cheap municipal campsite)

LINK: Praias Fluviais

LINK: River Beaches

LINK: Portuguese Aires Website


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

You could try this site for aires in Portugal

http://www.campingcarportugal.com/areasServico?l=english

Paul


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Caldas de Monchique for small scale aire, set in hills, very friendly.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,


We've visited over 20 Barragems on our last 2 visits to Portugal and a few river beaches, just returned last week. Net trip will be to seek out more river beaches.


Our favourite one was Bgem Dos Minutos (38.66289 -8.09450).
No facilities so you need to be self contained but it was pretty special, we spent 3 nights there.


Alcoutim has an aire (37.47492 -7.47473) that is nothing special, in fact it was a bit noisy with barking dogs and cockerels having crowing competitions throughout the night but there is a river beach 2 mins walk from the aire that made it all worthwhile, the little town and castle is nice too.


1st 2 piccies of Dos Minutos, last 3 of the aire and Praia Fluvial at Alcoutim.


Pete


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

If you want to use motorways then use them, even the toll roads are reasonably priced. However the non-motirway roads are, in the main, quite as good as those in the UK.
There are plenty of 'areas' a lot of them at least equal to those in France or Germany and some a lot better and most free.
We've used barragem areas, municipals and quinta's and not been disappointed with any of them.
The Portuguese people are charming and friendly the cost of living wallet friendly.
Try the prawns, dried fish and black pork. Their cuisine is different but good.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi we will be there sept,oct rtn nov, mostly stay on western algarve, from vilamoura to sagres, loads of camper stops around the 5 to 8 euro mark, with elec and wifi. all these can be found on the park4night app. the main roads are generally good, but if you off go piste they can be a a bit rough .i have parked overnite on the baragems, and i have seenpeople swimming,but i,m sure there was no swimming signs up .have a great trip.
tomnjune:laugh:


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

As you enter Portugal from the south over the bridge from Spain you will see a sign indicating that foreign vehicles are to pull in to a special area. This is so that you can register your Credit Card to pay for the Electronic Toll Roads. This is NOT compulsory. If you do not wish to travel the motorways then just sail on by (even if indicated to pull in by an official looking uniformed person).

The main road from Spain becomes the A22 Toll Motorway, however the first section is free as are quite a few other sections. The roads in general are quite good but the N125 which runs along the coast is not so good in places. Some motorways are free, some are toll with booths and some are electronic tolls.

If you want to chance it the electronic system cannot read foreign plates so you will not get caught out this way. The only way to get caught is by the GNR actually stopping you and the chance of that is fairly low.

Portuguese drivers are pretty poor in general. They like to be in front, even if they don't want to go any faster and particularly like to overtake on blind bends. Those that don't want to overtake or can't will be 2 feet from your bumper.

Having said that, they are lovely people when not behind the wheel of a car. The living is cheap in Portugal too.

JohnW


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

Wizzo said:


> As you enter Portugal from the south over the bridge from Spain you will see a sign indicating that foreign vehicles are to pull in to a special area. This is so that you can register your Credit Card to pay for the Electronic Toll Roads. This is NOT compulsory. If you do not wish to travel the motorways then just sail on by (even if indicated to pull in by an official looking uniformed person).
> 
> The main road from Spain becomes the A22 Toll Motorway, however the first section is free as are quite a few other sections. The roads in general are quite good but the N125 which runs along the coast is not so good in places. Some motorways are free, some are toll with booths and some are electronic tolls.
> 
> ...


Are you sure they can't read foreign plates? I used the toll roads last year and registered as I crossed over from Spain. I paid about 15 Euros to travel as far as Albufeira and return. They must have read my No plate to have been able to charge me!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Be aware that the registration of your CC only lasts for a month. If you stay longer you will have to register again to use toll roads.

Dick


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

InfaRed said:


> Are you sure they can't read foreign plates? I used the toll roads last year and registered as I crossed over from Spain. I paid about 15 Euros to travel as far as Albufeira and return. They must have read my No plate to have been able to charge me!


Mmm. OK. What I should have said is that the basic way of paying for using the electronic toll is to visit the local Post Office between 3 and 7 days afterwards and present your Reg No and pay up. However this only works for Portuguese plates, not any foreign plates. What you say must be true BUT if you do not register then they have no way of chasing you for the money because the DVLA will not provide your details.

JohnW


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

There are other ways of paying for the tolls. The camping and caravanning club has an informative item about Portuguese tolls and a link to the Portuguese site. Can't find how to link using the IPad.
This year I didn't register as I don't intend to use the toll roads as I travel up through Portugal.
The N125 as you come into Portugal is pretty rough but does get better after a few kilometres. As in France there are lots of roundabouts to negotiate but if you are not in a hurry then you see much more of the real Portugal.

Ian


----------

